# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  आपके सॉफ्टवेयर

## Dark Rider

आपके सभी सॉफ्टवेर जो आपके कंप्यूटर में इंस्टाल में है उनकी लिस्ट यहाँ दे सकते है | इससे कुछ नए सॉफ्टवेर  की जानकरी मिलेगी यह मेरी लिस्ट है |




> Programs installed on your computer: 129		
> 	7-Zip 9.20 	Igor Pavlov	Open source
> 	Adapter 0.909 	Гипросвязь	
> 	Adobe AIR 2.7.0 	Adobe Systems Incorporated	Freeware
> 	Adobe Community Help 3.0.0.400 	Adobe Systems Incorporated	Freeware
> 	Adobe Creative Suite Master Collection 5.0 	Adobe Systems Incorporated	Commercial
> 	Adobe Download Assistant 1.0.2 	Adobe Systems Incorporated	
> 	Adobe Media Player 1.8 	Adobe Systems Incorporated	Freeware
> 	Adobe Photoshop 7.0 	Adobe Systems Incorporated	Shareware
> ...

----------


## parthvrma

भाई इन software के लिंक्स दे दो प्लीस

----------


## mindblocker

GREAT... par aapne jo kuch b install kiya hai un sab ka istemal (use) bhi hume bata do to maza aajayega..... dhanyawad

----------


## marwariladka

बाप रे बाप..इतने सारे सॉफ्टवेर डालने के बाद भी आपका कंप्यूटर सही काम कर रहा है?...
आपकी सिस्टम की configuration भी डालो बंधू..


> आपके सभी सॉफ्टवेर जो आपके कंप्यूटर में इंस्टाल में है उनकी लिस्ट यहाँ दे सकते है | इससे कुछ नए सॉफ्टवेर  की जानकरी मिलेगी यह मेरी लिस्ट है |

----------


## mzone420

> GREAT... par aapne jo kuch b install kiya hai un sab ka istemal (use) bhi hume bata do to maza aajayega..... dhanyawad


हाहाहा अच्छा कमेन्ट..:rofl::pointlol::rofl:

----------


## saam

> भाई इन software के लिंक्स दे दो प्लीस



*मनोज भाई की लग गई वाट....*
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

----------


## saam

> GREAT... par aapne jo kuch b install kiya hai un sab ka istemal (use) bhi hume bata do to maza aajayega..... dhanyawad




:clap::rofl::clap::rofl:

----------


## saam

> भाई इन software के लिंक्स दे दो प्लीस





> GREAT... par aapne jo kuch b install kiya hai un sab ka istemal (use) bhi hume bata do to maza aajayega..... dhanyawad




*भाई आपको इस सूत्र से जो कुछ चाहिए वो यहाँ से नहीं मिलेगा....
में मानता ह वहा तक आप को ज्यादा तकलीफ होगी....*

----------


## mindblocker

> हाहाहा अच्छा कमेन्ट..:rofl::pointlol::rofl:


*"....DHANYAWAD...."*

----------


## jai 123

भाइयो आपके पास भी जो कुछ है जरूर बताए इससे हमारे ज्ञान मे व्रध्दी होगी और सही साफ्टवेयर चुनने मे आसानी

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाइयो आपके पास भी जो कुछ है जरूर बताए इससे हमारे ज्ञान मे व्रध्दी होगी और सही साफ्टवेयर चुनने मे आसानी


जी हा यही मै चाहता हू , यदि आपको यह लिस्ट बनानी है तो आपको यह सॉफ्टवेर इंस्टाल करना है |
http://software.informer.com/

----------


## jai 123

> जी हा यही मै चाहता हू , यदि आपको यह लिस्ट बनानी है तो आपको यह सॉफ्टवेर इंस्टाल करना है |
> http://software.informer.com/


धन्यवाद मनोज जी मेँ शीघ्र ही अपने PC साफ्टवेयर कि लिस्ट यहाँ प्रस्तुत करूगा !

----------


## Keshav Singh

मित्र मेरे पास compaq 510 लैपटॉप है ... मै उसमे कोई भी USB Pen Drive लगता हूँ वो hang हो जाता है ... 

मित्र क्या मेरी इस समस्या का समाधान होगा आपके पास ..?

----------


## Teach Guru

PC Configuration
Dual Core 3.0
Ram - 2Gb
HDD - 1 TB
-------------------------------
OS - Windows Professional Xp3
------------------------------

Installed Software

7-Zip 9.20
AcroReadr930_en_US
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Photoshop CS2
Advanced SystemCare 3
Ascii art generator
Ashampoo Internet Accelerator 3.20
Audio Maestro Full Pack
Ava Find 1.5
avast! Internet Security
Binmanager
CardRecovery.5.30
Data Recovery Wizard Professional 4.3.6
Directory.Eraser
Dotnetfx4
DriveLocker
DriveSort
Dropbox 1.0.20
Drum Player 1.0.3.2
ExtraButtons
Everything 1.2.1.371
Flstudio 10.0
GoogleEarthPlugin1.3.21.57
Google Hindi Input
Idea Net Setter
ImageDrive (Ahead Software)
Install Creator
Internet Download Manager
IP locator 0.9.9.1
K-Lite Codec Pack Mega 7.2
MagicDVDRipper541
Mipony
MJ Studio
MP3 Remix Player Standalone
Mozilla Firefox 5.0.1 (x86 en-US)
MS Office Enterprises 2007 
Nero10
Nimbuzz
Opera 1150
Page maker 7.0
PictureCollageMakerPro
Picasa38
PrimoPDF
Sheels Hindi to English Dictionary 1.0
Splash lite161
SuperCopier2
TeamViewer 6
Unlocker 1.9.0
USB.Disk Security 5.0.0.30
µTorrent
VideoWatermarkFactory
VLC media player 1.1.5
WINRAR380
XUS PC Lock (x32 & x64)
X video converter
Ymsgr 11.0.0.1751
----------------------

----------


## Dark Rider

अच्छा काम किया दिनेश भाई

----------


## Teach Guru

> अच्छा काम किया दिनेश भाई


धन्यवाद मनोज भाई ये सब मैंने बिना software informer के खुद लिख कर पोस्ट किया है|

----------


## Dark Rider

> धन्यवाद मनोज भाई ये सब मैंने बिना software informer के खुद लिख कर पोस्ट किया है|


ज्यादा ही मेहनत कर डाली | हा हा हा अच्छा है मुझे भी सबक मिला  |

----------


## Teach Guru

> ज्यादा ही मेहनत कर डाली | हा हा हा अच्छा है मुझे भी सबक मिला  |


वो क्या न भाई जितना लिखेंगे उतना ही हमारा हाथ तेज चलेगा ना ...........

----------


## Dark Rider

> वो क्या न भाई जितना लिखेंगे उतना ही हमारा हाथ तेज चलेगा ना ...........


chat करना शुरू कर दे अच्छी स्पीड पकड़ लेगा

----------


## mzone420

मेरा तो ये है बस सीधा-साधा साधारण सा:baby:.... भाई लोगों इसे देखो और बताओ की क्या सुधर करूँ अपने इस लिस्ट में???? बताना जरुर हाँ...:down:

----------


## mzone420

> मेरा तो ये है बस सीधा-साधा साधारण सा:baby:.... भाई लोगों इसे देखो और बताओ की क्या सुधर करूँ अपने इस लिस्ट में???? बताना जरुर हाँ...:down:


अरे यार फोटो तो बहुत छोटा हो गया...बड़ा कैसे करूँ??:(

----------


## mzone420

> अरे यार फोटो तो बहुत छोटा हो गया...बड़ा कैसे करूँ??:(


अब देखता हूँ..

----------


## jai 123

मेरे पास उपलभ्ध सभी सोफ्ट वेयर की सूचि 

adobe photoshop  9.0
adobe reader 10.0.1.434
adobe flash player plugin 10.3.181.34
applian flv player  2.0.25
avg 2011 10.0.1390
firefox 5.0.1
format factory 2.60
google hindi input 1.0.4
internet download manager 6.7.7.1
internet explorer 8
M S OFFICE 2007
msn messenger 9.0
u torrent 3.0
software informer 1.1
gom player 

 छोटी  सूचि है पर सभी काम के सोफ्ट वेयर  है आशा है आप लोगो को पसद  आएगी

----------


## jai 123

[QUOTE=mzone420;405714]अब देखता हूँ..[/QUOT

मित्र ठीक से दिखाई नहीं दे रहा हो सके तो टाइप कर दे धन्यवाद

----------


## Dark Rider

> अब देखता हूँ..





> मेरे पास उपलभ्ध सभी सोफ्ट वेयर की सूचि 
> 
> adobe photoshop  9.0
> adobe reader 10.0.1.434
> 
> 
>  छोटी  सूचि है पर सभी काम के सोफ्ट वेयर  है आशा है आप लोगो को पसद  आएगी

----------


## mindblocker

*मनोज जी से निवेदन है कि वे अपने द्वारा बनाये गये सभी सूत्रो पर अपना ध्यान दें।*

----------


## Teach Guru

> 


*ये क्या मित्र ऐसे हंसी क्यों आ रही है ?*

----------


## Dark Rider

किसी ने हसी का कारण जानना चाहा था उन्हें बता दू मुझे अच्छा लगा की इन भाइयो ने सहयोग किया इसी लिए खुश हू |

----------


## mzone420

[QUOTE=jai 123;405804]


> अब देखता हूँ..[/QUOT
> 
> मित्र ठीक से दिखाई नहीं दे रहा हो सके तो टाइप कर दे धन्यवाद



यार बड़ी फोटो लगाया तो है, थोड़ी धुंधली जरुर है पर दिख तो रही है...

----------


## mzone420

> किसी ने हसी का कारण जानना चाहा था उन्हें बता दू मुझे अच्छा लगा की इन भाइयो ने सहयोग किया इसी लिए खुश हू |


मनोज बही हम लोगों का मजाक उड़ा रहे है? :(











(मजाक)

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी से निवेदन है कि वे अपने द्वारा बनाये गये सभी सूत्रो पर अपना ध्यान दें।*


जी दिया गया है वैसे मुझे अपने आपको भी समय चाहिए मित्र

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज बही हम लोगों का मजाक उड़ा रहे है? :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


अरे नही यार तुम भी न , वो क्या है खुश होने की पिक्चर ही यही थी तो लगा दी

----------


## jai 123

> *मनोज जी से निवेदन है कि वे अपने द्वारा बनाये गये सभी सूत्रो पर अपना ध्यान दें।*


मित्र आप अपनी समस्या बताए ?

----------


## mindblocker

> जी दिया गया है वैसे मुझे अपने आपको भी समय चाहिए मित्र


जी बिल्कुल । मै तो सिर्फ आपसे गुजारिश कर रहा था। अगर आपको बुरा लगा तो उसके लिये मै क्षमा चाहता हुं। धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-



----------


## Dark Rider

एक बार फिर से मेरी लिस्ट और भी अच्छे तरीके से

----------


## sanjay jangir

MY DEAR BROTHER NAMASTE.
MUJHE MOBILE KE LOCK TODNE WALA SOFTWARE CHAHIA. PLEASE SEND ME.

----------


## mzone420

> एक बार फिर से मेरी लिस्ट और भी अच्छे तरीके से




और भी कोई सॉफ्टवेयर हो तो वो भी इंस्टाल लार लों...;)


(मजाक ).. 

हार्ड डिस्क कितनी है यार

----------


## mzone420

> MY DEAR BROTHER NAMASTE.
> MUJHE MOBILE KE LOCK TODNE WALA SOFTWARE CHAHIA. PLEASE SEND ME.


*मित्र..कम से कम सूत्र का नाम तो पढ़ लिया करिये... ये समस्या आप मोबाइल विभाग में रखें..*

----------


## mindblocker

> *मित्र..कम से कम सूत्र का नाम तो पढ़ लिया करिये... ये समस्या आप मोबाइल विभाग में रखें..*



:rofl::rofl::rofl::pointlol:

सही बात है।

----------


## Dark Rider

> और भी कोई सॉफ्टवेयर हो तो वो भी इंस्टाल लार लों...;)
> 
> 
> (मजाक ).. 
> 
> हार्ड डिस्क कितनी है यार


2 TB internal, 500 GB external , C:70 GB

----------


## mzone420

> 2 TB internal, 500 GB external , C:70 GB


सोच रहा हूँ की मैं भी हार्डडिस्क बढ़वा लूँ... मेरा लैपी है hp 550.. अगर समय हो तो इसके बारे में कुछ बताइए... अधिकतम कितना सपोर्ट करता है ये? और इसमें मैं ग्राफिक्स कार्ड लगवा सकता हूँ की नहीं..

अगर समय हो तो बताइएगा..

----------


## Dark Rider

> सोच रहा हूँ की मैं भी हार्डडिस्क बढ़वा लूँ... मेरा लैपी है hp 550.. अगर समय हो तो इसके बारे में कुछ बताइए... अधिकतम कितना सपोर्ट करता है ये? और इसमें मैं ग्राफिक्स कार्ड लगवा सकता हूँ की नहीं..
> 
> अगर समय हो तो बताइएगा..


250 GB , laptop graphics are NON upgradeable

----------


## yogiraj_1984

जय भाई मुझे *M S OFFICE 2007*  मिल सकता है क्या 

जय हिंद 



> मेरे पास उपलभ्ध सभी सोफ्ट वेयर की सूचि 
> 
> adobe photoshop  9.0
> adobe reader 10.0.1.434
> adobe flash player plugin 10.3.181.34
> applian flv player  2.0.25
> avg 2011 10.0.1390
> firefox 5.0.1
> format factory 2.60
> ...

----------


## mzone420

> 250 GB , laptop graphics are NON upgradeable




sorry भाई मैं भूल गया था की ये प्रश्न मैं यहाँ पूछ चूका हूँ... मैंने सवाल-जवाब में भी यही प्रश्न पूछा है ... लेकिन थोडा विस्तार से...

----------


## vijay singh

सर रिपोर्ट बनाने वाला सॉफ्टवेयर हो दीजिये जिससे मेडिकल रिपोर्ट बना सके और हाँ रोज के दुकानों के कामो जैसे आय व्यय फायदा नुकसान से सम्बन्धित सॉफ्टवेयर भी हो तो दीजिये

----------


## Yadav

Mitro namaskar 
Kya kisi ko pata hai supermarket jaise ki metro, best price, essay day me billing ke liye kaun sa software use hota hai ye kaha se mimilega Kya free bhi mil Sakta hai mat lab barcode se hi product ka price pata chal sake 

Dhanyaavaad

----------


## Yadav

dreamweaver full जो की  xp3 में चल सके धन्यावाद मित्रो

----------

